
Volunteers wanted to build More Human Internet - wweiss1230
https://morehumaninternet.org/
======
ocdtrekkie
So... first of all, I shouldn't have to download a PDF to understand what
you're building.

Second... I downloaded the PDF, and still don't understand what you're
building. My best guess is a helpdesk for the Internet?

~~~
wweiss1230
Thanks for the feedback ocdtrekkie, I agree that this should be clearer. We'll
work to provide a clearer picture of what the platform would do. In general,
we're building a public issue tracker for the internet.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
I feel like the "More Human Internet" brand made me feel like you were trying
to build... that, particularly when the manifesto on the page talks about
surveillance capitalism and corporate overreach. Like that HBO Silicon Valley
style, you were building a new Internet, and that any sort of collaboration
tools prior to that were to design that.

I do feel like a public issue tracker will have a hard time addressing those
issues, because the mass surveillance platforms like Google and Facebook
obviously aren't going to participate... and people are still very attached to
such platforms, despite their hostility towards ordinary users.

But I like the idea in general: When I'm visiting things that are on GitHub
Pages or have a GitHub linked, I'm likely to drive-by leave feedback or point
out minor bugs, because the difficulty of doing so is very low. Something like
that for ordinary websites would be nice too.

Related to that, I might suggest that if a site _already_ has people reporting
feedback/bugs to GitHub issues, you should incorporate support for that, such
that your platform feels like a universal way of feeding feedback to site
owners, regardless of what they themselves use to manage it. (Similar to how
GitHub Sponsors both operates their own sponsor system, but also provides the
ability to configure it to link to PayPal or Patreon or whatever.)

~~~
wweiss1230
Great points and thanks for the encouragement.

Certainly the internet would be a lot better if larger tech platforms were
more responsive to the feedback of their users, but you're right that there
are entrenched interests that might work against that. We do plan on opening
the platform up so that the public can report issues directly to
morehumaninternet.org even for websites who have not signed up. At that point,
if many other websites are having success in engaging directly with the public
and if there's enough demand for certain issues to be looked at, maybe those
larger platforms will see that it's in their best interest to respond.

As for integration with Github issues, I definitely like the idea of having
the platform feel like a universal way of feeding feedback to site owners, but
of course those site owners may use any number of tools internally to track
issues (Github issues, JIRA, Trello, etc.) so we'll want to integrate with
those platforms. We are planning on allowing users to upvote other users'
issues to make it easier for site owners to know which issues are higher
priority. To support that, we'll need a publicly accessible link to the issue
at morehumaninternet.org but that same issue can be kept in sync with a
corresponding card/issue/ticket in some other system.

